# GP7s in Z Scale



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

American Z Lines has done another run of GP7s. They're available now. I don't know if sptrains handles AZL, but if I were into Z scale I'd check with him first.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

Lownen,

We do carry their product, although mostly order it in as a special order for walthers. I'm showing that I can get these 3 items

Diesel GP7, Powered, DCC Ready -- Atchison, Topeka & Santa Fe
Diesel GP7, Powered, DCC Ready -- Chesapeake & Ohio
Diesel GP7, Powered, DCC Ready -- Nickel Plate Road

And they'd be 20% off list price so $155.20 or so.


----------



## ztrack (May 20, 2008)

Currently American Z Lines has the UP and PRR GP7s available. These come in three different roadnumbers. These are highly detailed with many prototype specific details. 



















We are expecting to release the C&O and Nickel Plate road GP7s at the end of this month (May 08). The ATSF will be following shortly after that. 










For those want to learn more about AZL, I encourage you to take a look at the AZL pages on our website as well as the AZL website.

http://www.ztrack.com/AZL/amerzlines.html
http://www.americanzline.com/


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive never looked into Z scale before, so I went to eBay to see whats available.

Locomotives are quite pricey. How big are these things anyway?


Cheers, Ian


----------



## ztrack (May 20, 2008)

Ian,

You really have to compare cost versus quality. Z scale in general has some of the best performing locomotives in the hobby. Coreless motors, DCC ready, LED lighting and prototype specific detailing is often a key component of Z's locomotives. A GP7 in approx 3" in length. 

If you really want to be amazed, visit Z scale's largest dealer at:

http://www.zscalemonster.com/

Here you will find numerous products from a wealth of Z manufacturers. Z is quickly maturing. More new and exciting releases are on the way!

Rob


----------

